# Contour Cutting with the GCC Expert LX



## keetch (Mar 12, 2010)

I did a small tutorial for this cutter and using the contour cut feature.


----------



## moussnyc (Mar 11, 2011)

i am thinking about buying one , do you have any advise on the lx


----------



## keetch (Mar 12, 2010)

so far its been a great cutter but definitely a learning curve, contour cuts beautifully 
i would recommend it for sure
sue


----------



## wolverine34 (Mar 29, 2011)

wonder what the diffrence is between the expert-24 and the expert-24 LX is


----------



## keetch (Mar 12, 2010)

the lx has the optic eye for doing contour cutting


----------



## wolverine34 (Mar 29, 2011)

thanks for the input. wish'd they come with the stand. neither one does. gotta buy seperate.


----------



## keetch (Mar 12, 2010)

ya thats true, but i actually prefer mine on the table for now, need to build one so i can stack both that i have


----------



## wolverine34 (Mar 29, 2011)

sue i just wish i had one lol. hopefuly steven gets my pm. before i hit the ebay buy it now button.


----------



## moussnyc (Mar 11, 2011)

i am ordering mine soon ( lx) mainly because i need contour cutting. as soon as i get it i will sell the gcc expert 24 that i have .


----------



## wolverine34 (Mar 29, 2011)

i just need the expert24 i'm just gonna be doing viynl sticker for windows. don't think i would use the contour cutting


----------



## Lucky7Graphix (Mar 6, 2010)

I ordered a Expert 24 that will be here in 3 days. I can't wait.


----------



## moussnyc (Mar 11, 2011)

i had mine for a month and its a good machine but contour cutting is what i am really in need of , now i hesitating between getting a gcc expert 24 lx and a graphtec the one that cost $995


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I considered getting a cutter that contour cuts, however, I could not find stuff that needed contouring cutting that could make me enough money to make it worthwhile......What are you doing that makes enough money to make it worthwhile?...


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

royster13 said:


> I considered getting a cutter that contour cuts, however, I could not find stuff that needed contouring cutting that could make me enough money to make it worthwhile......What are you doing that makes enough money to make it worthwhile?...


This is a great feature if you are using a solvent printer that does not have print cut capabilities, other than that most folks don't use the feature unless they do the occasional ink jet transfer.


----------



## 850-R (Apr 2, 2008)

Is it just me or does it seem like it is a bunch more steps to contour cut than the Graphtec or Roland?


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

moussnyc said:


> i had mine for a month and its a good machine but contour cutting is what i am really in need of , now i hesitating between getting a gcc expert 24 lx and a graphtec the one that cost $995


The main difference between these two cutters is that the Graphtec has a Servo motor and the GCC Expert 24LX has a Stepper motor.

This will make a difference if you ever plan on cutting Twill or Rhinestone Templates.

Also, Servo motors last longer then Stepper motors.


----------



## moussnyc (Mar 11, 2011)

so graphtec will be the way to go .. thanks


----------

